# Rare Pocket Watch



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

It's a bit like an Only Fool and Horses episode;

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2012/4/18/hands-on-with-a-breguet-resonance-watch-the-world-didnt-know.html

It'll raise a damn site more than the estimate I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

'was discovered in the dusty basement of a castle belonging to a noble family in France'

..not exactly a car boot find , but an unusual rare timepiece that will go for monopoly money.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Right guys, who's bidding? :lol:

I'm above budget this month, spent Â£63, so that let's me out,. leaves the field for the rest of youse! :rofl2:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This time next year, Rodders....we'll be mil-yon-aires!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It will be interesting to see what it fetches at auction, one of only three double movements!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice, nearly 200 years old and in as new condition, my guess is it will go for over half a million.................

Very clever the resonance idea........... a chap did it with a grandfather clock with two pendulums...........

Basically if one movement starts to run fast or slow the other movement prevents it and they keep each other highly accurate, it does make my brain hurt working out the dynamics of it, it's all to do with centrifuges and making your own gravity....... i think...... :read:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great find,i will put this on my wish list :thumbup:

bowie


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

This watch just sold for Â£2.57 million at Geneva.......... nice.......... wonder if someone somwehere has a fourth watch laying around :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kin'ell!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

love it.... i want one - i love the design...


----------

